# Best Vitamins for Hair



## Aprill (May 17, 2007)

HYTOPHANÃˆRE actively fights against hair loss (Vitamins B2, B5, B6, B8, C, E), strengthens hair and nails (Vitamin B6) and restores suppleness and elasticity to the epidermis (essential fatty acids extracted from Borage oil).Density is restored to the hair. PHYTOPHANERE - Products - Dietary supplements. For Hair and Nails. PHYTO






Features 3000 mcg of biotin

GNC - Health &amp; Beauty: Health and Beauty Supplements: GNC Women's Hair, Skin &amp; Nails Formula




provides essential nutrients promoting the growth, health, and radiance of the skin, hair, and nails.

http://www.totaldiscountvitamins.com...AssocID=nextag


----------



## chocobon (May 17, 2007)

Thnx for posting!!


----------



## jewele (May 17, 2007)

I have one more to add

GNC Nourish Hair (sorry I don't have a pic)

I've been taking it for about 5 months and my hair has never been better.

I didn't know about those others though, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 17, 2007)

Vitamin B (Biotin is a Vit B) , C and E are all water soluable. This means that your body will take what it needs and will urinate the excess out of your body.

I take a multivitamin and another pill containing Vit B6, B12, and folic acid.

I also have 2 omega 3 fatty acid tablets.

I have been taking all these for about a years and it has made a huge difference. My hair actually looks and feels healthy - it's about time lol


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

hmmm may have to try the GNC product sounds good


----------



## DAngel (May 28, 2007)

GNC Nourish Hair &amp; Biotin revived my hair after I had an accident with chemicals. I had to cut it but it grew back full and healthy with these vitamins


----------



## bliss182 (Jun 23, 2007)

materna and folic acid helps with hair growth


----------



## LVA (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd also like to add that Prenatals make my hair and nails grow like weed ...


----------

